# R2D2 Project



## superted65 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi there I am looking for some help guidance as I have little to no electronics know how,,

I have a picture of R2D2 that I want to add the lights to and sound, and for them to be activated via motion,

I have been looking all over the place and can't seem to find exactly what I need, 

I have found :-

120s 3-BUTTON RECORDABLE chip voice module music sound on eBay (end time 01-Jul-11 02:09:07 BST)

and

2 Pcs PIR IR Infrared Sensor w/ Control Circuit Board | eBay UK


I was wondering if I could do a Frankenstein and remove the on buttons from the 3 button recordable unit and some how attach the sensor so that sets it off instead? I am also looking to add a blue/red flashing LED and 1 or 2 blue LED's also ..

any thoughts greatly received 

thanks in advance

BEN:wave:


----------



## superted65 (Jun 11, 2011)

anyone? got any suggestions?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What you are thinking about should be do-able, but there are a few things you need to confirm first, all of which require studying the individual circuits and a bit of testing on an electronics bench.

For instance:
Do the switches on the record module switch a 'high' or 'low' voltage and at what level?
The IR unit leads are most likely: Red = +V, Black = common/gnd, Yellow = signal out. This needs to be confirmed.
What level is the signal out of the IR unit? Is it a current source or sink?

These questions may be answered by studying the actual circuit schematic, which you will need to sketch out yourself unless one is provided.

Once you have a grasp on how the two circuits operate, individually, you can then decide what, if any, interface circuit is necessary.


----------

